# Cosmoline Removal...



## dwhee87 (Nov 26, 2011)

Got a cosmoline covered SKS coming for Christmas. Whats the best way to clean it up?


----------



## Shug (Nov 26, 2011)

I always soak the parts in kerosene for a couple of days. Works great for me


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd wipe it down with a cloth and spray it with SAFE II made by Syndyx, it's amazing stuff, harmless to paint and plastic. No chlorinated solvents, it's electronic cleaner.  Great stuff.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 26, 2011)

Take it apart and use one of many ways to clean it.

Cosmoline melts at just above 100 degrees so a pot of very hot water will melt it off.
Cheap brake cleaner from the auto parts will clean it as will mineral spirits/paint thinner.

Have fun!


----------



## Richard P (Nov 26, 2011)

It's also a good way to become intimately familiar with the bolt and bolt carrier as well as cleaning the firing pin channel. Dont forget the piston. Dont lube it. Clean it often as it can rust.


----------



## jimhrnr (Nov 27, 2011)

X2 on the kerosene.  Works great.


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. Used mineral spirits for the small parts, brake cleaner for the tight areas. Had it all off within a few hours. Mounted the barrel and internals in the new composite stock. I'll post a pic of the new addition to the collection soon.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 19, 2011)

take it apart and put into the dishwasher. you'll be amazed. especially when you wake up.


----------



## triton (Dec 20, 2011)

I was in the Army in 83/84 in Berlin Germany we got in 11 bran new 1972 model jeeps that had been dipped in cosmoline.Probally the worst job I had to do in the Army was clean thoes things off.A steam jenny was my friend for a couple of days.


----------



## guitarzan (Dec 20, 2011)

triton said:


> I was in the Army in 83/84 in Berlin Germany we got in 11 bran new 1972 model jeeps that had been dipped in cosmoline.Probally the worst job I had to do in the Army was clean thoes things off.A steam jenny was my friend for a couple of days.



Wow!  What a tough job.


----------



## triton (Dec 21, 2011)

I wish I had taken some before & after pictures.Of me and the jeeps.I was one durty sucker.Just glad we had a steam jenny


----------

